# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cili qytet shqiptar ju pelqen ==>

## BaNi!

Mu per veti PeJa .Tregoni se cili qytet ju pelqen dhe bashkangjitni foto.

----------


## argjenddre

Ne pej jetoj , Edhe Peja me se shumti m'pelqen

----------


## BaNi!

Gjeni a ka vdek qyky RiP redcoode

----------


## argjenddre

> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=106898


e kom postuar :S

----------


## djall_dhe_dreq

kuptohet qe Tirana( foto nuk po vendos sepse ka vene B_vizoin shume te bukura dhe do ishte e kot te ve ca qe jane ne faqet e internetit dhe nuk jane aq origjinale sa fotot e tij)

----------


## eagle_black

> Mu per veti PeJa .Tregoni se cili qytet ju pelqen dhe bashkangjitni foto.


VLORA perla e shqiperise

----------


## Klevi

Durresi me mir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BaNi!

çfoto tbukura :P more eagle black

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

Valla të mira janë të gjitha por si me Prishtinën ska a !

Po që se vini në Prishtinë ditën duket berdhog ndërsa natën duket New York

----------


## Daja-GONI

Edhe pse jam nga nje qytet verior i vendit,per mua qyteti me i bukur eshte Vlora pastaj Gjirokastra

----------


## toni007

Vlora ..........vlora............vlora...............vlo  ra.............vlora............vlora..........vlo  ra.........vlora..........vlora.............vlora.  ..........vlora.............vlora.......

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Valla të mira janë të gjitha por si me Prishtinën ska a !
> 
> Po që se vini në Prishtinë ditën duket berdhog ndërsa natën duket New York


*
Hahah sa me bere te qeshe nejse paske harruar ta ceksh edhe kur bie bore duket bkur pa berdhoge haha*

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

> *
> Hahah sa me bere te qeshe nejse paske harruar ta ceksh edhe kur bie bore duket bkur pa berdhoge haha*


Hahhaha po Valla me ka ik nga mendja por ashtu është,  :uahaha:

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Une po behem pak me Lokalist Gjilani me pelqen me shumti*

----------


## tutankamon

> Valla të mira janë të gjitha por si me Prishtinën ska a !
> 
> Po që se vini në Prishtinë ditën duket berdhog ndërsa natën duket New York


une nuk kam qen ndonjeher ne prishtin por me duket se po ekzagjeron pak.....por megjithate nese esht si thua ti do vij te kaloj ndonje nat ne prishtine......

----------


## geezer

Tirana  eshte me  e mira per momentin prej te gjitha troeve shqiptare  Pastarj me duket qe Durrsi   i kam vizituar shum qytete kto dyja jan diqka ma te  veqanta  klm

----------


## BaNi!

Paska shume Vlonjat/e :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AjSi

Shkodra edhe pogradeci

----------


## Inteligjentja

> Paska shume Vlonjat/e


Ose ka shume qe pelqejne Vloren.

Per mua Vlora, Tirana. Nga arkitektura shtohen edhe Gjirokastra, Korca, Berati.

----------


## *mistrecja*

normal Tirana :buzeqeshje:

----------

